# Just got my Hedgie last night =]]



## Katty (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi!
I went to the breeder last night, and she was extremely informative! She had three babies ready for homes, and one of the three came straight up to my boyfriend and I instantly! He ended up being the one we took home and named him Sonny! Because he is not afraid of ANYTHING, and just loves to explore and be happy and sniff things! He absolutely LOVED meeting my family last night and loved being in his new cage [which, I realized, is WAY too small for him when he gets older, but it will work for now while he is still a baby so I have time to get him a new one]. But he loves it. I am so proud to have a Hedgie like him, who enjoys new things. I think I got pretty lucky with this guy!

Here is his album on flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/kattyxcore ... 755167646/

The breeder said he is like a snowflakey colour, but we think he might change to mostly all white after he quills, because his daddy is pretty white, with a few dark markings here and there, and his mommy was like, a champagne colour. So he's an interesting little fellow!

<3


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sonny is absolutely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

Very pretty hedgehog


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*gasp* hes is sooo cute ! omg!! i wuv his wittle face


----------

